# The Batch... are gone..



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, if some of you may know, my aunt bought me 3 veiltail bettas in surprise, I have no idea where they came from, but they came immediately to me. Obviously, I didn't have any tank set-ups ready for them in such late notice, so I had to keep each of them in 1 gallon jars. Unfortunately, 2 have past away lately, and the last one seemed pretty good. I was about to go to petco today because I heard about the 2.5 minibows being 50% off. Unfortunately, I woke up to find him dead. :O It's just weird..... there is something seriously wrong with me. Well, my 2 original bettas are still striving  I'm gonna go ahead and maybe buy them a new tank today at petco. (If my mom will give me a ride


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost them all. They were gorgeous. I hope you can get a new tank for your remaining bettas.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope so too  Thanks for your support in my whole journey of having these bettas X)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup yup! I'm a supportive person. And I'm a smarticle particle that likes to share knowledge.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

He was very pretty, weird that all three of them ended up not making it I highly doubt it was anything you did.They probably had something wrong before you got them.Glad your other bettas are doing so well!


----------

